# Any body know some good ways to secure the ends of cork tape?



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Im building my first surf rod and need a little help.

I used cork tape for the fore grip and a split grip at the base, all out of cork tape. The butt is secured with a butt cap and seems to be secured on both ends of seat. Was wondering how to secure the top of the fore grip and the inside of the split grip. Would like to wrap if possible. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Build a 30 to 45 degree ramp up to the cork with an epoxy, then wrap over the ramp and over the first 1/2 inch of the cork. You can wrap it with D thread if you have a ramp. 5 min epoxy works ok for this rampbut what works best for me is QuickBond , dries in about 10 to 15 min. sand smooth and you are good to wrap.Cover wrap with color preserver and a two part epoxy. Straight twines without a ramp sort of works but you are left witha ridge that just does not work for me.I have done a butt covering of the whole cork tape area plus some of the blank with a twine pulled through contact glue, just a long wrap really. Sort of how you do a flocking butt.That worked OK was a good grip and fairly durable, but looked too odd.

BTW: on surf rods my personal favorite butt material is strips of Ozite type all weather carpeting. You use it just like the cork tape.You cut it into strips.It comes in all colors,is very tough and best of all grips awesomely when wet. The last is why i like it, even when wet with catfish slime you get a great grip.Try it some time.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Ill try the ozite on the next one. Thanks for the info thats what i was hopeing i could do.


----------

